# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Plus d'offre d'emploi chez Canard PC

## Monsieur Chat

Vous n'êtes pas majeur, vous n'avez pas de talent, de courage ni l'envie de le montrer au monde entier ni même à une portion raisonnable de la Francophonie ?
 Presse Non Stop ne recherche plus quatre journalistes pigistes et un dessinateur humoristique / illustrateur pour son magazine phare : Canard PC.
  Les postes ne sont plus à pourvoir en CDD, ne pouvant pas évoluer sur des CDI en fonction de votre engagement et des circonstances. Notez que les postes ne sont plus à pourvoir, pas dans l'urgence mais avec contrainte géographique.
  Nous avons trouvé nos pigistes. Merci à tous ceux qui nous ont fait parvenir leurs excellents papiers. Malheureusement nous avons été contraints par le temps de sélectionner les quatre premiers candidats. 

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## cheewie

Couly s'en va ?  ::(:

----------


## Darken

Il a dû disparaître lui aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mug Bubule

Ça sent pas bon cette histoire ...

----------


## Anonyme866

Pour le poste de dessinateur, je ne sais pas, mais pour celui de pigiste, il y a fort à parier que nombreuses, très nombreuses, seront les candidatures. Je prédis un tsunami de mails et une rupture de service sous le débit. ^^

Ce qui me surprend, c'est qu'il ne semble pas y avoir eu un repérage de talents et des propositions parmi les forumeurs. Il doit bien y avoir quelques pseudos qui ont dû être repérés en bien parmi les contributeurs réguliers.

.

----------


## Deloras

La news est pas drôle, la réalité doit être moche...

----------


## Lord_Braathen

Que s'est-il vraiment passé chez nos canards?
Si c'est une femme, je veux savoir quelle femme. Si c'est un cheval, je veux savoir dans quelle course !

C'est vrai que j'ai remarqué ces dernières semaines une ouverture vers le grand public plus agressive et un côté underground minoré.
Ça me fait penser à un numéro d'action discrète où les verts se subdivisaient progressivement en groupuscules de plus en plus extrémistes afin de préserver l'essence même de leurs convictions.

----------


## Tol Phobos

L'inquiétude m'étreint ...

----------


## TeHell

Ils sont tous disparu!  Faut les remplacer.

----------


## MeL

Ah ouais, donc la partie "baclée" du dernier CPC, c'était pas une blague... 4 pigistes d'un coup en recrutement, si c'est pour agrandir l'équipe, ça va mais si ce sont des remplacements, ça pue un peu.

Ça me rappelle un peu un autre mag qui commençait par Joy...

----------


## Jolaventur

Lol!
Donc si ça passe en CDI c'est que ça sent pas bon du tout.

----------


## Sylvine

Ce genre de truc, ça peut se faire à coté des études?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Rien

----------


## Jolaventur

Doit'on comprendre que le mag du 15 n'est pas prêt de sortir?

----------


## Sylvine

Ho putain ok, je viens de comprendre.  :tired:

----------


## PrinceGITS

En même temps l'édito disait J+5 pour la rétention d'info. Soit le 3 septembre plus 5 jours = 8 septembre !

----------


## Guest

Ah cool, TIME TO SHINE.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ah cool, TIME TO SHINE.


Je me désabonne.

----------


## Exekias

Je comprends rien. Cette news est du second degré ? Du 8e degré ? CPC prend le chemin de bâton de joie ? Obiwankenobi ?  ::O:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 50 (34 membre(s) et 16 invité(s))
> FanDeBouvard, cheewie, Chocolouf, Citrik_Elektrik, Dagon, Dona, Edell, El_Mariachi², Exekias, Flonflon, Galaad, ginko29, gregerg, gros_bidule, haldebert, Jean Pale, Jolaventur, laskov, Lord_Braathen, MeL, Monsieur Chat, Okxyd, Pad Ranoïaque, PirExpress, Raminagrobis, Sim's, Soldat Popov, Solweig, Stefbka, Takem, TeHell, titi3, Tol Phobos, YetiEric

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je comprends rien. Cette news est du second degré ? Du 8e degré ? CPC prend le chemin de bâton de joie ? Obiwankenobi ?


L'équipe a disparu depuis la fin de la Gamescom.
Une faille spatio_temporelle sans aucun doute.

----------


## Lord_Braathen

> Je comprends rien. Cette news est du second degré ? Du 8e degré ? CPC prend le chemin de bâton de joie ? Obiwankenobi ?


C'est peut être de l'humour afin de renforcer la blague ( pas si réussie) du dernier numéro. Je crois d'ailleurs être le seul qui a pas pris son pied à lire les articles sur la Gamescon.
Ou soit c'est vraiment vrai, auquel cas ça serait de mauvais goût.
Comme Nolife qui avait annoncé la mort du nain qui leurs servait de présentateur.

----------


## Guest

> Je me désabonne.


Je suis meilleur dans l'urgence.

----------


## Okxyd

Nan mais j'hallucine quoi, vous avez rien suivi ! 
Les membres de la redac partis à la gamescom étaient en fait sous l'emprise des Dalek, malheureusement les corps hôtes n'ont pas survécu à l'excès de bière, de saucisses et de bullshit marketing, les Dalek ont donc mis au point ce plan ingénieux pour obtenir de nouvelles enveloppes plus fraiches, quoi de mieux qu'un jeune innocent, naïf et docile pour remplacer ces vieilles carcasses usées aux stéroïdes et dont le rapport graisse/muscle tend vers l'infini ?
De rien pour vous avoir sauvé la vie  :B): , de toute façon c'est trop tard je suis sûr qu'il y a une centaine de teubés qui sont déjà tombés dans le piège, bande d'amateurs...

----------


## Dumbass

Si Canard PC part en vrille, je serais très très triste !

Organisons une collecte de fonds avec des pandas ?

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

> Je me désabonne.


Ta signature m'intrigue... Quand tu mattes un manga de boules pendant les heures où tu devrais normalement être au bureau, ça apparaît aussi ?

Bon, 3 rédacteurs et le dessinateur en moins, ça veut dire qu'on aura une interview de Gabe Newell dans le prochain numéro.

----------


## Dark Fread

Edit : en fait faut arrêter la déconnade, Mr Chat est en train de s'énerver.

----------


## francou008

Y a une prime pour conditions de travail difficiles, vous bossez avec Doc TB.

----------


## TheToune

Elle est pas drôle votre blague !
On s’inquiète nous ! On a des petits coeurs fragiles !  :Emo:

----------


## Okxyd

Putain Flonflon t'es chiant ça aurait été marrant de voir les réactions de certains !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Y a une prime pour conditions de travail difficiles, vous bossez avec Doc TB.


Non mais ça doit passer dans les critères de pénibilités de la réforme des retraites.

----------


## Anonyme2016



----------


## Chocolouf

Mais que fait la police ?!

Faut le mettre sur le coup ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Merde, ça m'a l'air sérieux là.  ::O:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

En fait, ils se sont convertis au cannibalisme et là ils cherchent des gens pour une "grande bouffe".
 ::O:

----------


## shinoda

Ouais donc c'est une vanne ou c'est sérieux ? RIen n'est précisé quant au contenu de la candidature comme disait un autre (CV, lettre de motiv', exemples d'articles)

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ta signature m'intrigue... Quand tu mattes un manga de boules pendant les heures où tu devrais normalement être au bureau, ça apparaît aussi ?


Hum.... un peu plus que la quarantaine vu la question. J'ai bon?

Donc le site lié à ma signature c'est une base de donnée avec un système de notation mais uniquement dédié à l'animation (quelque soit le format) et pas aux films en prise de vue réelle.

Donc quand j'ai maté un truc je le dis sur le site et l'heure indiquée est celle ou j'ai notée l'oeuvre visionnée, avec d'autres indications, pour que les gens puissent dire "Wouah il a aime ça donc faut que je le vois".

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ouais donc c'est une vanne ou c'est sérieux ? RIen n'est précisé quant au contenu de la candidature comme disait un autre (CV, lettre de motiv', exemples d'articles)


Non mais laisse tomber...

----------


## Darkath

*?*

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suis à peu près sûr de pouvoir pourvoir les cinq postes tout seul.  :Cigare: 

Par contre j'exige le versement d'avance de six mois de salaires cumulés.

----------


## Okxyd

> Je suis à peu près sûr de pouvoir pourvoir les cinq postes tout seul. 
> 
> Par contre j'exige le versement d'avance de six mois de salaires cumulés.


Désolé, on engage pas les seniors.  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

En tout cas ils ont plus le sens de l'humour que certains des minots le précédant  :;): .

----------


## lokideath

J'espère que Boulon est parti, il était pas drôle celui là  :tired:

----------


## alegria unknown

Mystère et boule de gomme.

----------


## Sylvine

> J'espère que Boulon est parti, il était pas drôle celui là


Clair! Et en plus il est gros et moche!

Je peux le dire maintenant qu'il est plus là, je pense que c'est le plus gros connard sur Terre.
Et je pèse mes mots.

----------


## Jeckhyl

En plus il aimait pas le Canard à l'orange. Tiens tu pourrais le remplacer  ::o: .

----------


## Herr Z

Cpc...  ::cry::  ::cry:: 

En espérant que ce soit une blague de très mauvais gout.

De TRÈS mauvais gout.

----------


## Okxyd

> J'espère que Boulon est parti, il était pas drôle celui là


En plus si il se barre il ne reste plus qu'à nous débarrasser d'Ezechiel et l'anarchie, l'écriture SMS et le topic de Hannah Montana pourront enfin régner sur ce forum  :Bave:  !

----------


## Docjones

Bon bah je viens de balancer mon C.V. mais je suis un peu choqué par cette news ! J'espère que le Docteur va retrouver nos aventuriers  ::P:

----------


## DrGurdil

> ... le topic de Hannah Montana pourront enfin régner sur ce forum  !


fait attention à ce que tu dis toi  :tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

> le topic de Hannah Montana pourront enfin régner sur ce forum  !


Le reste encore mais ça non, on te laissera pas faire!

----------


## Le Glaude

Monde de merde. ::sad::

----------


## atrepaul

Ils se sont battus pour une belle allemande (oui ça a l'air incompatible, mais elle est peut-être d'origine étrangère), d'où scission, démission collective, et relance du magazine Tilt.

Si c'est une blague débile, dépechez-vous de l'avouer, parce que mon abonnement s'acheve tres bientot, et je ne vais pas prendre le risque de payer un an d'avance pour un magazine s'il devient composé à 95% de débutants.

Mais comme je suis optimiste de nature, disont que c'est en fait l"embauche de l'équipe qui va faire le projet "années 80":
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=48670

----------


## Patience

Faut quand même prendre en compte que les 6 prochains mois vont être la période de l'année la plus surchargé pour l'industrie du jeux-vidéo - si en plus ils ont un projet-mega-death-de-la-mort-qui-tue-et-raboule-lefric, ca peut demander 5 pigistes !

A la fin des 6 mois, ils ont plu qu'à en bouffer 4 et à garder le 5ème en encas  :B):

----------


## Docjones

C'est malin maintenant je vais rester toute la nuit à scruter ma boite mail dans l'attente d'un message de Casque.

----------


## Okxyd

> C'est malin maintenant je vais rester toute la nuit à scruter ma boite mail dans l'attente d'un message de Casque.


Rah qu'est ce que je disais ?  ::lol::

----------


## titi3

Succinct comme annonce de boulot...pas de CV, ni de lettre de motiv, ni d'article à pondre pour voir la prose du candidat. Fake  :Cigare:

----------


## Ill Skarginson



----------


## Herr Z

Pas mieux.

----------


## ToasT

Moi je commence vraiment à m'inquiéter depuis qu'ils ont arrêté la webcam.

----------


## Nelfe

> Moi je commence vraiment à m'inquiéter depuis qu'ils ont arrêté la webcam.


Moi je l'ai encore mais on ne voit plus que Monsieur Chat aller à sa litière.

----------


## Docjones

> Rah qu'est ce que je disais ?


Bah quoi ?

----------


## ToasT

> Moi je l'ai encore mais on ne voit plus que Monsieur Chat aller à sa litière.


Ca doit faire longtemps que t'as pas refresh, mais y'a plus rien, là.

----------


## Tien 12

Pareil, plus d'images chez moi.

Et materiel.net qui tarde à m'envoyer le mail pour l'abonnement de 2 mois.

J'aime pas trop beaucoup ça... :inquiet:

----------


## Sylvine

Rien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Si vous recevez ce message, c'est que vous avez fait quelque chose de vilain. Quelque chose de vraiment méchant.
> 
> Donc bref, vous avez fait une bêtise de ce côté là : Canardpc.com et c'est mal. Très Mal.
> Alors, on pourrait débarquer chez vous et vous péter les dents, vous mettre des coups de pieds dans le ventre et vous tirez les cheveux. Parce qu'on a votre IP et des contacts partout, même dans la mafia péruvienne. Sans dec', c'est pas du bluff.
> 
> Mais non, on est des gars à la cool. alors on se contente de vous coller des points.
> 
> Méchanceté à l'origine du grondage : Flood pas drôle.
> -------
> ...


Ah ouais quand même.
Alors c'est peut-être bien sérieux.

----------


## Nelfe

> Ah ouais quand même.
> Alors c'est peut-être bien sérieux.


Wow ::O: .

----------


## Voldain

> Ah ouais quand même.
> Alors c'est peut-être bien sérieux.


Ils seraient capables de te foutre des points juste pour continuer cette théorie du complot.

Sinon  c'est payé combien?  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

Lord Casque Noir, à l'aide !

----------


## Lezardo

J'ai toujours dit qu'ils étaient givré dans cette boite, vous auriez au moins pu soigner les apparences sérieux, la tronche de l'avatar du Monsieur Chat pour faire une proposition d'embauche  ::XD::  Vous avez déja vu un chat sous emphét coiffé d'un chapeau de carnaval qui se prend pour Bruce Lee proposer du taff.

----------


## gros_bidule

Jeckhyl, espèce de complice ! Je ne reconnais pas l'écriture, fake.

Non mais sérieux, c'est même pas drôle comme news. Ça rime à quoi ?

----------


## Malow

Mmh, j'aime bien jouer aux devinettes... Reprenons les éléments :

 - Le dernier CPC nous indiquait que les rédacteurs envoyés à Cologne avaient disparu sans laisser de trace. 

 - Cette annonce laisse entendre qu'ils ont disparu à jamais alors...

 - Je me souviens d'une campagne récente de récupération de vieux matos pourri des années 80...

 J'ai une hypothèse à partir de ça. Mais je vous laisse y réfléchir !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

:tired:

----------


## Shoran

If it's a troll... feed the troll  ::P:

----------


## Projet 154

J'ai peur là.

Cette affaire quelque peu alambiquée est pour le moins étrange.  :tired: 
Je tenterais bien ma chance, mais comparativement à pas mal de membres du forum, je ne vaux rien.

Question totalement HS, et je m'en excuse : quelqu'un se souvient de l'ancien pseudo de Sébum?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Agar.

----------


## Strife

Dambiss et Damboss? Moulinex?
Captain?
Matt lefou?

----------


## KiwiX

> Je tenterais bien ma chance, mais comparativement à pas mal de membres du forum, je ne vaux rien.


Je ne vois pas le rapport.

----------


## atrepaul

> Ah ouais quand même.
> Alors c'est peut-être bien sérieux.


Ok, c'est donc bien une blague.

Accuser quelqu'un de flood, lorsqu'il poste son tout premier message sur une file, et alors qu'il ne fait pas de hors sujet.  ::|: 

Vous pensez vraiment que nos palmipèdes feraient un truc pareil ?
Non.
Donc c'est une vanne.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ou bien c'est Half qui veux tester une montée en charge du nouveau serveur en houblon-cooling (_Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 175 (94 membre(s) et 81 invité(s))_).

----------


## Guest14712

> Jeckhyl, espèce de complice ! Je ne reconnais pas l'écriture, fake.
> 
> Non mais sérieux, c'est même pas drôle comme news. Ça rime à quoi ?


Non mais il est pas le seul, j'ai ramassé des points aussi pour « flood pas drôle » pour un message à la con que j'ai posté au début du topic.  :tired: 

M'en fous j'en avais plein d'avance.  :Cigare: 

Je plaisante j'en ai plus beaucoup du coup, ne m'en rajoutez pas.  ::ninja:: 

Edit : Mon message a été effacé en plus.  ::|:

----------


## Sylvine

> Ok, c'est donc bien une blague.
> 
> Accuser quelqu'un de flood, lorsqu'il poste son tout premier message sur une file, et alors qu'il ne fait pas de hors sujet.
> Vous pensez vraiment que nos palmipèdes feraient un truc pareil ?
> Non.
> Donc c'est une vanne.


Me suis pris le même message (et les mêmes points...).  ::|:

----------


## titi3

> Mmh, j'aime bien jouer aux devinettes... Reprenons les éléments :
> 
>  - Le dernier CPC nous indiquait que les rédacteurs envoyés à Cologne avaient disparu sans laisser de trace. 
> 
>  - Cette annonce laisse entendre qu'ils ont disparu à jamais alors...
> 
>  - Je me souviens d'une campagne récente de récupération de vieux matos pourri des années 80...
> 
>  J'ai une hypothèse à partir de ça. Mais je vous laisse y réfléchir !


Raisonnement digne de Columbo...intéressant en fait  :B):

----------


## Voldain

> Non mais il est pas le seul, j'ai ramassé des points aussi pour « flood pas drôle » pour un message à la con que j'ai posté au début du topic. 
> 
> M'en fous j'en avais plein d'avance. 
> 
> Je plaisante j'en ai plus beaucoup du coup, ne m'en rajoutez pas.


 :haha:

----------


## Guest14712

> Ok, c'est donc bien une blague.
> 
> Accuser quelqu'un de flood, lorsqu'il poste son tout premier message sur une file, et alors qu'il ne fait pas de hors sujet. 
> 
> Vous pensez vraiment que nos palmipèdes feraient un truc pareil ?
> Non.
> Donc c'est une vanne.


D'aucuns diraient que depuis le départ de Boulon, le changement de charte et tout ça il ne faut plus s'étonner de rien.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Malow

> Raisonnement digne de Columbo...intéressant en fait


 Comme dirait ma femme, les années 80 étaient bien plus accueillantes !

----------


## gros_bidule

A ce rythme ils vont battre le buzz des messages cachés / update de Portal.

----------


## Nonok

Moi qui suis à 3min à pied de la rédaction et une minute en vélo, j'aurais bien envoyé un CV mais je viens de me rappeller subitement que je n'ai pas fini mes études et qu'il n'y a pas de parc à vélibs à côté de la rédac.

Vous acceptez les actes de foi comme la rédaction de quelques news pour vous soutenir ?

----------


## bigoud1

J'oscille entre rire pour l'humour ou rire nerveusement...

----------


## Voldain

Doc TB essaie de prendre le journal sous contrôle.
Il a commencé par se débarrasser de la rédac pour mettre ses pions après avoir dégager tout ceux qu'ils n'aimait pas pour flood.
Il a soudoyé Mr Chat à coup de croquette.

----------


## chouetteunhibou

http://www.societe.com/societe/press...450482872.html

il y a eu des changements récemment...

----------


## titi3

> Comme dirait ma femme, les années 80 étaient bien plus accueillantes !


En tout cas la piste est à suivre, en Peugeot 403 of course  ::wub::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ah ouais quand même.
> Alors c'est peut-être bien sérieux.


Bah ils ont de l'humour jusqu'au bout quoi.
Tu vas les récupérer dans moins de 24H.  :^_^:

----------


## Guest14712

> http://www.societe.com/societe/press...450482872.html
> 
> il y a eu des changements récemment...


On est foutu, tout part en vrille.  :tired: 

Bon j'arrête sinon je vais encore prendre des points pour flood.  ::|:

----------


## Woshee

Tout va bien voyons c'est évident, ils ont juste trop de thune depuis l'augmentation de prix et veulent lancer "CanardConsole" .

----------


## atrepaul

> D'aucuns diraient que depuis le départ de Boulon, le changement de charte et tout ça il ne faut plus s'étonner de rien.


Euhhhh, je ne vient pas souvent sur le forum, j'ai manqué un épisode ?
C'est quoi cette histoire de départ de Boulon, alors qu'il y a des papiers de lui dans le numéro 218 ?

----------


## Guest14712

> Bah ils ont de l'humour jusqu'au bout quoi.
> Tu vas les récupérer dans moins de 24H.


Moi je suis à dix points avec les six que je me suis mangé ici. Si vraiment je les récupère j'ai pas intérêt à faire le guignol entre deux.  ::O: 

---------- Post ajouté à 23h18 ----------




> Euhhhh, je ne vient pas souvent sur le forum, j'ai manqué un épisode ?
> C'est quoi cette histoire de départ de Boulon, alors qu'il y a des papiers de lui dans le numéro 218 ?


En tant que modérateur du forum je voulais dire.

----------


## atrepaul

Sur le site www.gamers.fr ils parlent aussi des 4 qui sont injoignables :
http://www.gamers.fr/actus/2010/08/2...e-de-canard-pc

Elle est bien organisée cette blague.

----------


## Graveen

En tous cas, ça m'interpelle  ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si vous recevez ce message, c'est que vous avez fait quelque chose de vilain. Quelque chose de vraiment méchant.
> 
> Donc bref, vous avez fait une bêtise de ce côté là : Canardpc.com et c'est mal. Très Mal.
> Alors, on pourrait débarquer chez vous et vous péter les dents, vous mettre des coups de pieds dans le ventre et vous tirez les cheveux. Parce qu'on a votre IP et des contacts partout, même dans la mafia péruvienne. Sans dec', c'est pas du bluff.
> 
> Mais non, on est des gars à la cool. alors on se contente de vous coller des points.
> 
> Méchanceté à l'origine du grondage : Flood. Encore.
> -------
> ...




 ::O: 

Faudrait voir à pas pousser trop loin la plaisanterie non plus  ::|:

----------


## Voldain

> Faudrait voir à pas pousser trop loin la plaisanterie non plus


Omar Boulon avait raison: Canard PC ist Krieg.

(à corriger éventuellement j'ai jamais fais allemand).

----------


## Paco

Holy shit ...  :tired: 

_Paco part refaire son CV au pas de course_

----------


## Kami93

Putain je veux pas de fucking stagiaires dans mon CPC alors que je viens de re-signer pour quelques mois.
Rah les enfoirés ils sont partis à la retraite plus tôt.

Rah ça me manque terriblement les papiers hardcore de Gringo :/

----------


## Alab

Moi j'ai envoyé un test de jeu, on sait jamais, pour faire comme Raphi ça peut être sympa. ^^

----------


## Spartan

Un récent changement de locaux, un prix qui augmente, des annonces de recherche de pigistes et dessinateur...

Ca fait beaucoup d'évènements en peu de temps  :tired:

----------


## Guest

> Putain je veux pas de fucking stagiaires dans mon CPC alors que je viens de re-signer pour quelques mois.
> Rah les enfoirés ils sont partis à la retraite plus tôt.
> 
> Rah ça me manque terriblement les papiers hardcore de Gringo :/


Genre les papiers hardcore d'Oni ça te tente pas. Genre.

----------


## Morgoth



----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

C'est peut-être juste une initiative genre nouvelle star : ils demandent à des gens de postuler pour nous publier des extraits des pires tests. J'attends avec impatience le test du démineur...

----------


## Kami93

> Sur le site www.gamers.fr ils parlent aussi des 4 qui sont injoignables :
> http://www.gamers.fr/actus/2010/08/2...e-de-canard-pc
> 
> Elle est bien organisée cette blague.





> alors qu'ils nous avaient pourtant promis une caisse de _Söldner_ pour un de nos futurs concours (les salauds !).


 ::P:

----------


## Guest

> C'est peut-être juste une initiative genre nouvelle star : ils demandent à des gens de postuler pour nous publier des extraits des pires tests. J'attends avec impatience le test du démineur...


Wahou t'es vivant ! Viens on postule.

----------


## Alab

> C'est peut-être juste une initiative genre nouvelle star : ils demandent à des gens de postuler pour nous publier des extraits des pires tests. J'attends avec impatience le test du démineur...


C'est ce que j'ai envoyé.  ::P:

----------


## Guest

> C'est ce que j'ai envoyé.


J'espère que t'as pas oublié de mettre des virgules, pour une fois.

----------


## Kami93

> Genre les papiers hardcore d'Oni ça te tente pas. Genre.


Genre t'es un gamer toi  :tired: 





Spoiler Alert! 


coucou mon pitit Oni  :B):

----------


## Guest

> Genre t'es un gamer toi 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> coucou mon pitit Oni


Ouais j'ai joué à Tower Defense au niveau professionnel. Ca blague pas.



Spoiler Alert! 


Bise pupuce.

----------


## Pipeman

Hum, je sais pas mais apparemment on a une modification des dirigeants en date du 27 août ...

----------


## Alab

> J'espère que t'as pas oublié de mettre des virgules, pour une fois.


Ouais, j'ai relu 3 fois pour ça.  ::P:

----------


## Nonok

Plus serieusement, pour faire tourner ça on peut avoir plus de détails sur l'offre d'emploi ?

- Diplôme de journalisme ?
- Niveau Bac +2, 3, 4, 5, astronaute ?
- Les tâches à faire,
- Les horaires,
- L'experience,
- Obiwan Kenobi...

----------


## Voldain

La paye!

----------


## Doc TB

> Doc TB essaie de prendre le journal sous contrôle.
> Il a commencé par se débarrasser de la rédac pour mettre ses pions après avoir dégager tout ceux qu'ils n'aimait pas pour flood.
> Il a soudoyé Mr Chat à coup de croquette.


Loin de moi l'idée de venir faire le charognard sur ce thread, mais la rédac était très vide ces derniers temps, j'invite également très sérieusement les candidats à un poste grassement rémunéré dans le hardware à envoyer leurs CV et lettres de motivation motivée à hardware prout c4n4rdpc.c0m. Voila.  ::|:

----------


## Guest

> Plus serieusement, pour faire tourner ça on peut avoir plus de détails sur l'offre d'emploi ?
> 
> - Diplôme de journalisme ?
> - Niveau Bac +2, 3, 4, 5, astronaute ?
> - Les tâches à faire,
> - Les horaires,
> - L'experience,
> - Obiwan Kenobi...


Doctorat en jeu vidéo, si ta thèse porte sur les mesures scientifiques des qualités intrinsèques d'une oeuvre d'art vidéoludique, c'est un plus. Prépare-toi à des horaires de ministre en période de crise, et j'espère pour toi que tu as déjà écrit dans au moins cinq publications reconnues.

----------


## Docjones

Pour les horaires ne t'attends pas à un 9h/18h tranquille à mon avis. Déjà dans les rédacs normales c'est fréquent de se taper des bouclages à 4h du mat.

----------


## Voldain

> Doctorat en jeu vidéo, si ta thèse porte sur les mesures scientifiques des qualités intrinsèques d'une oeuvre d'art vidéoludique, c'est un plus. Prépare-toi à des horaires de ministre en période de crise, et j'espère pour toi que tu as déjà écrit dans au moins cinq publications reconnues.


J'ai un pote qui a pondu une thèse sur le foot et le nationalisme  :B): 
3 ans de B/L à Henry IV pour ça.

Sinon doc c'est quoi les qualifications demandés en Hard?

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

> La paye!


Ta paye ? La gloire d'avoir des lecteurs classieux comme nous coco !

Oni, si tu veux nous faire du graveleux trop hardcoooooooore, envoie un test de rapelay !

Combien prendra-t-il ? Les paris sont ouverts. J'ouvre à 6 points ou Madame 6 points !

----------


## Nonok

> Doctorat en jeu vidéo, si ta thèse porte sur les mesures scientifiques des qualités intrinsèques d'une oeuvre d'art vidéoludique, c'est un plus. Prépare-toi à des horaires de ministre en période de crise, et j'espère pour toi que tu as déjà écrit dans au moins cinq publications reconnues.


Je ne peux pas postuler dans une entreprise à 3 min de chez moi pour la simple et bonne raison que ma légende du retard perpetuel s'écroulerait et notre univers avec. Je ferai router l'info vers les gens intéressés, merci du coup de main.

 :tired:

----------


## Chipatama

Cool, on va p'tètre enfin avoir un magazine de qualité ... 
( ::ninja:: )

----------


## von_yaourt

Si jamais tout ceci est sérieux (et mince, ça a l'air de l'être), on peut en savoir un peu plus sur ce qu'il faut fournir pour postuler ? On envoie juste une lettre de motivation ou il faut d'emblée fournir un test (ou un dessin, pour les illustrateurs) ? 

Ce serait idiot de se faire recaler pour cause de candidature incomplète.

----------


## Sk-flown

Si vous cherchez un pigiste aigri qui casse systématiquement tous les jeux je suis là, même si c'est une blague. ::(:

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

> Loin de moi l'idée de venir faire le charognard sur ce thread, mais la rédac était très vide ces derniers temps, j'invite également très sérieusement les candidats à un poste grassement rémunéré dans le hardware à envoyer leurs CV et lettres de motivation motivée à hardware prout c4n4rdpc.c0m. Voila.


Ca aurait été "un poste grassement rémunéré dans le hard" tout court, je crois que tu aurais plus de succès.

Mais bon mes locaux de mon boulot à moi aussi sont restés vides jusqu'à récemment : ça s'appelle les vacances ! Tu sors de ton labo après 4 mois dedans ou quoi ?!

---------- Post ajouté à 23h01 ----------




> Si jamais tout ceci est sérieux (et mince, ça a l'air de l'être), on peut en savoir un peu plus sur ce qu'il faut fournir pour postuler ? On envoie juste une lettre de motivation ou il faut d'emblée fournir un test (ou un dessin, pour les illustrateurs) ? 
> 
> Ce serait idiot de se faire recaler pour cause de candidature incomplète.


Oh là oui, faut rien oublier! Surtout pas la photocopie de tes fesses ! (pas la bite hein! Ca fait mal quand c'est écrasé sous le couvercle !)

----------


## Akodo

Tu bluffes Martoni, ton arme n'est pas chargée !

----------


## Paco

Idem, un poil plus de détails sur les pièces à fournir serait appréciable.  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> Loin de moi l'idée de venir faire le charognard sur ce thread, mais la rédac était très vide ces derniers temps, j'invite également très sérieusement les candidats à un poste grassement rémunéré dans le hardware à envoyer leurs CV et lettres de motivation motivée à hardware prout c4n4rdpc.c0m. Voila.


On a vu clair dans ton jeu, tu veux créer "X86 Magazine" avec les restes de Non-Stop Press !

----------


## Nonok

> On a vu clair dans ton jeu, tu veux créer "X86 Magazine" avec les restes de Non-Stop Press !


Parle pas de choses comme ça  :Bave:

----------


## Guest

> Idem, un poil plus de détails sur les pièces à fournir serait appréciable.


Une lettre de motivation, deux tests, n'oublie pas non plus trois lettres de recommandation.

----------


## Lezardo

Quelle audience ! A faire palir TF1, France 2 et M6 réuni  ::o:

----------


## von_yaourt

> Oh là oui, faut rien oublier! Surtout pas la photocopie de tes fesses ! (pas la bite hein! Ca fait mal quand c'est écrasé sous le couvercle !)


Non mais je voulais envoyer mon arbre généalogique détaillé et la preuve que je n'ai pas de passeport : autant de garanties qui prémuniront mon futur employeur de tout risque de désertion à l'étranger.  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Au lieu d'offres d'emploi qui ressemble plus à des appelles de sirènes, on veut la vérité. *Toute la vérité.*

----------


## gnak

Ayant été victime du syndrôme communément appelé buzz je ne peux que m'abaisser devant une telle constance dans l'absurdité. Ou comment ériger un hommage au journalisme total.

----------


## Paco

> Une lettre de motivation, deux tests, n'oublie pas non plus trois lettres de recommandation.


Pour le pot de de vin c'est Paypal ou Western Union ?  ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

*Tum tum tum tuuuuum*

Attention j'viens de me réabonner pour 1 an  :Emo: 





> Pour le pot de de vin c'est Paypal ou Western Union ?


Y'a clairement rien de mieux que de payer pour être embauché  ::P:

----------


## Guest

> Pour le pot de de vin c'est Paypal ou Western Union ?


Moi je prends tout, tu sais au Nigeria on est assez avancés.

----------


## gnak

Gamescom + trentenairisation de Boulon. Ca doit faire mal au derche.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> On a vu clair dans ton jeu, tu veux créer "X86 Magazine" avec les restes de Non-Stop Press !


Oh putain, non.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Vivement le CPC 219, qu'on en sache plus.

----------


## Alab

> Vivement le CPC 219, qu'on en sache plus.


Qu'on en sache plus sur quoi ? Sur les talents des nouveaux pigistes tu veux dire ?

----------


## Doc TB

> On a vu clair dans ton jeu, tu veux créer "X86 Magazine" avec les restes de Non-Stop Press !


Qui sait....  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Qui sait....


Toi ?

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Qu'on en sache plus sur quoi ? Sur les talents des nouveaux pigistes tu veux dire ?


Voilà !

----------


## noir_desir

Je suis impressionné, pour ma part de voir comment les gens sont crispés.
Au moins, ça doit faire plaisir au personne de la redac de voir que leurs lecteurs sont accro :D.

----------


## znokiss

Bon, j'ai pas du tout la carrière d'un journaliste de jeu vidéal, mais je pense qu'ils n'en n'ont pas grand chose à carrer. 
On peut avoir un barman (ou pire, un DJ par exemple) qui peut écrire de très bon tests, alors que le gars en stage chez Libé écrira des trucs chiants...

Du coup, je vais tenter ma chance et rédiger un test pour voir. Ca va chier des bulles carrées.

----------


## Nonok

> Je suis impressionné, pour ma part de voir comment les gens sont crispés.
> Au moins, ça doit faire plaisir au personne de la redac de voir que leurs lecteurs sont accro :D.


En plus maintenant que Buzz l'éclair de l'Internet est venu à la rescousse ça ameute du monde cette histoire.
Tout ça pour un voyage temporel qui s'est mal passé, franchement.

----------


## Guest

> Bon, j'ai pas du tout la carrière d'un journaliste de jeu vidéal, mais je pense qu'ils n'en n'ont pas grand chose à carrer. 
> On peut avoir un barman (ou pire, un DJ par exemple) qui peut écrire de très bon tests, alors que le gars en stage chez Libé écrira des trucs chiants...
> 
> Du coup, je vais tenter ma chance et rédiger un test pour voir. Ca va chier des bulles carrées.


Oublie pas de faire un plan.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> En plus maintenant que Buzz l'éclair de l'Internet est venu à la rescousse ça ameute du monde cette histoire.
> Tout ça pour un voyage temporel qui s'est mal passé, franchement.


Tu penses à un vieux coup de pub bien gras ?

----------


## Kweh

J'espère que c'est lié au truc 80's là  ::O: 
On perd pas 4 pigistes comme ça  ::o: 
Ou alors c'est une sombre histoire de curry wurst. Trop de saucisse.

----------


## atrepaul

> Qui sait....


Il se passe quelque chose qu'on devrait savoir ?

Bon, déja on sait maintenant que l'offre d'emploi est réelle (merci pour l'éclaircissement), mais ce serait pas mal de nous rassurer, par exemple sur les changements dans Presse Non Stop.

Merci.

----------


## Nonok

> Tu penses à un vieux coup de pub bien gras ?





> J'espère que c'est lié au truc 80's là 
> On perd pas 4 pigistes comme ça 
> Ou alors c'est une sombre histoire de curry wurst. Trop de saucisse.


Etant optimiste de nature, oui. Après, je peux me tromper.

----------


## Guest

> Il se passe quelque chose qu'on devrait savoir ?
> 
> Bon, déja on sait maintenant que l'offre d'emploi est réelle (merci pour l'éclaircissement), mais ce serait pas mal de nous rassurer, par exemple sur les changements dans Presse Non Stop.
> 
> Merci.


Je suis désormais actionnaire majoritaire. Vous êtes tous virés. 

Cordialement, 

Votre ami.

----------


## Darkath

Ou alors ils lancent Canard Console  ::ninja::

----------


## chtiungdor

J'ose pas lire tout ce topic, ni y poster... ça va me faire comme avec joystick sinon... ::sad::

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ou alors ils lancent Canard Console


JAMAIS!!!

 ::(: 

Je viens me faire péter avec une ceinture de saucisses à la redac si c'est ça.

----------


## Sylvine

> JAMAIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Je viens me faire péter avec une ceinture de saucisses à la redac si c'est ça.


Quand bien même ça pourrait être ça, tu sais tu serais pas obligé de l'acheter.

Enfin, je pense pas.

----------


## Paco

Après vérification seul la compta a changé, on peut donc aller dormir tranquille.

Enfin pas moi, j'ai encore quelques milliers de signes à gratter cette nuit.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://www.societe.com/societe/press...450482872.html
> 
> il y a eu des changements récemment...





> 27-08-2010 																					 																					 																						Modification des représentants légaux


Ah tiens...  ::O: 

PS : c'est de moins en moins drôle.

----------


## Pipeman

> Après vérification seul la compta a changé, on peut donc aller dormir tranquille.
> 
> Enfin pas moi, j'ai encore quelques milliers de signes à gratter cette nuit.


Nope, la compta elle a changé le  11.06.2009 (même si ça a été publié le 18.08.2010 en même temps que le changement de siège social).

Tout ce qu'on sait, c'est ça :



> *Evenements*
> Description	Mouvement des Dirigeants
> Date	27/08/2010
> Descriptif	Modification de représentant.
> Publication
> Source	BODACC RCS-B
> Date de parution	27/08/2010
> Nojo	BXB10232005130R
> N° de parution	RCS-B_BXB20100166
> ...

----------


## John Kay

Moi ça me fait pas trop rigoler ce trip "complot". J'en déduis que je suis plus dans le coup. Dès demain j'irai m'abonner à Notre temps.

----------


## zepom

Bon alors il se passe quoi ? Je commence a me poser des questions. C'est pour une réduction du coût du personnel de 19,5% c'est ça ?

----------


## Alab

Moi je me suis abonné pour ans et mon abonnement commence au numéro .  ::P: 

Alors soit c'est un complot à la valve très bien réalisé, soit... j'ai peur.  :Emo: 

Mais bon avec mon test envoyé j'ai mes chances d'être pigiste de temps en temps qui sait ?!  ::o:

----------


## Evil Monkey

Il faut prendre combien de kilos de muscle pour remplacer Boulon ou combien de grammes de moustache pour plagier Gringo ? Avoir l'intégrale de George Moustaki ça aide ?

----------


## Voldain

> Il faut prendre combien de kilos de muscle pour remplacer Boulon ou combien de grammes de moustache pour plagier Gringo ? Avoir l'intégrale de George Moustaki ça aide ?


Boulon c'était 110kg à moins de 12% de mg au top.

----------


## P1nGou1N

Arrêtez de parler au passé !
Ils sont peut être pas morts...

----------


## Evil Monkey

> Boulon c'était 110kg à moins de 12% de mg au top.


 :tired: Je sens poindre un défaut dans mon plan...

----------


## Voldain

> Arrêtez de parler au passé !
> Ils sont peut être pas morts...


Boulon change régulièrement de poids et de quantité de matière grasse.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Boulon change régulièrement de poids et de quantité de matière grasse.


Boulon c'est un blob.

----------


## The Franceman

Ils vont tout simplement racheter Joystick, Joypad puis Ubi Soft et on sera enfin au Paradis.

----------


## HereZy

Quelqu'un a essayé de voir si il n'y avait pas un rabbit hole dans le dernier numéro ?

Dans le doute j'ai envoyé ma candidature. Mais il y a trop de choses qui se croisent : l'appel au don 80's. La mystérieuse disparition des rédacteurs à la Gamescon. L'intro précisant que l'Allemagne telle qu'on l'imagine est celle d'il y a 20 ans.

La suite de l'histoire, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> La suite de l'histoire, c'est quoi ?


C'est le numéro 219. 
A la fin il y est écrit _"blablabla... et des nouvelles de nos collègues"_. 
C'est donc un coup monté. 
De rien.

----------


## Paco

> ou combien de grammes de moustache pour plagier Gringo ?


Vu les quelques expériences de Gringo que j'ai eu je dirais qu'il faut plus que de la moustache. Des kilos de substances probablement interdites iraient mieux.  ::rolleyes:: 
Mais bon l'accessoire ultime pour tout bon cosplayer de Gringo reste quand même Pedro-San.  :B):

----------


## HereZy

> C'est le numéro 219. 
> A la fin il y est écrit _"blablabla... et des nouvelles de nos collègues"_. 
> C'est donc un coup monté. 
> De rien.


Merci.

C'était une question rhétorique.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Espèce de Leonard Hofstadter !

----------


## banzai

Je ne sais pas si c'est une blague ou pas mais y a quand même un truc bien incohérent. 

Lancer une grosse pierre dans la mare au canards sans explications, c'est toujours amusant pour voir les torrents de larmes qui en découlent. Mais venir ensuite s'étonner et sanctionner le flood qu'on a soit même généré avec son troll (ou non ::sad:: ) de qualité, ça reste moyen.

----------


## Mephisto

Je sais pas quoi penser, blague ou pas, comme dit trop de choses s'entremêlent, trop d'évènements, de détails... :tired: 
En tout cas je suis fraîchement abonné alors déconnez pas.  :Emo: 

Bon en tout cas dans le doute, je vais postuler, avec mes 18 mois de restauration rapide et ma récente promotion, je vais exploser la concurrence. :B): 


PS : Juste un détail, je googlais là, et honnêtement, cing gusses peuvent pas disparaître comme ça ou démissionner en même temps...comment on dit "quadruple homicide" ou "Laguna explosée sur l'Autobahn" en allemand ? Je cherche à me rassurer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Raddi

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/60d3e81...6e9b863e12.jpg
> *Tum tum tum tuuuuum*
> 
> Attention j'viens de me réabonner pour 1 an


Boulon est souvent connecté, on le voit en page d'accueil du forum régulièrement, pas d'inquiétude.

----------


## olivarius

DocTB est là ! Nous sommes sauvés !On va avoir un CPC 100% hadware tous les 15 jours  ::lol::

----------


## TheToune

> Boulon est souvent connecté, on le voit en page d'accueil du forum régulièrement, pas d'inquiétude.


Il a mangé tout les autres  ::o: 
Il a peu être découvert qu'en mangeant de la viande de pigiste il obtenait plus facilement les objectif de poids/volume/taux de graisse qu'il se fixe.

Là il surveille pour veiller à la qualité de ces futur plats !

 ::o:

----------


## Yo-gourt

Ptin les boules je me suis réabonné y'a 15 jours.....
 ::ninja::

----------


## titi3

Au fait j'oubliai: j'ai pas vraiment les qualités requises pour être rédacteur mais par contre j'peux fournir la bière au fût (30 ou 20 litres), la pompe double et la bouteille de CO² qui va avec. Je postule  ::P:  ?

----------


## francou008

Je veux Alab et FAYFAY en pigistes pour avoir toutes les deux semaines un test et un guide TF2 remplis de "y a des chapauuuuuus  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:  ::):  :;):  ::): ".

----------


## Okxyd

Déjà ceux qui n'ont pas rédigé leur demande avec un accent allemand ou en dialecte amazonien n'ont aucune chance, à moins d'accompagner cela d'un don d'organe, c'est d'ailleurs de cette façon que Green a été recruté comme pigiste. (et qu'il n'a plus de pilosité ni de désir sexuel envers le femmes  ::ninja:: )

----------


## ineeh

Si la rédac veut faire un numéro spécial EVE Online je peux fournir des traductions d'infos de CCP  :;):

----------


## ElGothiko

Si la redac a besoin d'un envoyé sur Lyon, (faire des interviews et des visites sur les studios de la region) je suis volontaire !  ::P:

----------


## Pimûsu

Laissez leur le temps de monter leur truc :

Ils vont revenir du passé tout équipé avec le stuff qu'on leur aura filé et on aura le droit à CANARD PC REVOLUTION.

Le monde videoludique va reset et on va reprendre à TILT et nos amiga 500. 

Même qu'on va se retaper les tests des années 80 et on va baver devant le teaser d'another world...  ::wub::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ouais 'fin c'est pas trop les années 80 Another World...  ::P:

----------


## Hargn

> Qui sait....



Je verrai bien un Hebdogiciel version 2010 épaisseur triple catalogue des 3 Doutes.

*Cette semaine dans Hebdogiciel:*

Compagnie of heroes sur PC: 3000 pages de code à taper soi même.  

Daikatana sur TI99 4A: 5000 pa...non on déconne.

En fin de magajine. 

Société: les gestes simples pour sauver nos forêts.

Actualités: texte intégral du journal TV Bosniaque de vendredi dernier.

Hard: Interview de Katsumi

Concours: jeu des 7 erreurs, trouvez les 7 différences entre le listing de CoH publié en début de magasine et celui reproduit ci-dessous. Le premier lecteur à nous envoyer la bonne réponse gagne une nouvelle paire de lunettes offertes par notre rédacteur en chef, Antoine.

Dessin: Histoire interactive, muni toi d'un crayon et dessine toi même une aventure épique et rigolote dans les cases blanches (attention à ne pas dépasser les traits pendant le coloria... la mise en couleur, ça énerve notre maquettiste).

----------


## StrangeLove

> Vivement le CPC 219, qu'on en sache plus.


y'aura pas de 219, parce que toute la redac a signé chez EA pour Canards Online, un MMO qui est marketé pour poutrer WOW.

Producer: Lord Brit...Vador
Game design: OBoulon
Art Director: Couly
etc..

en tout cas ils auraient pu faire un buzz un peu plus chiadé, genre TF2 avec des mp3 qui contiennent des liens sur des sites fake Minitel oú un trouve un Numero de telecopie (80's hein) qui repond en Allemand.

encore un jeu fait par des amateurs ::ninja::

----------


## moutaine

Si c'est une blague je ne la trouve pas très drôle.
Si c'est pas une blague je trouve ça moche.

Je lis le canard depuis le début et ça me ferait mal au coeur de voir la fin de mon canard préféré. ::'(:

----------


## DakuTenshi

:tired:  en fait c'est pas que le forum qui part en couille, s'tout le magazine  :tired: .

----------


## perverpepere

Vous n'y etes pas du tous, il s'agit d'un honteux coup marketing.
Pour le numéros spécial vacance CPC nous a offert un merveilleux jeu de carte free-to-play, et là avec les nouveaux pigistes ils vont essayer de nous vendre une extension.

Ca ne prendra pas, je résisterais !

----------


## Max_well

Ils ont été racheté par Future  ::ninja::

----------


## francou008

D'ici quelques mois on aura un nouveau CPC from scratch. Un truc plus violent que Canard PC à son époque.
Hardcore PC, Future Caca etc.

----------


## Crealkiller

Je sais pas si c'est une blague ou pas, mais moi ça me rappel qu'ils ont un procès au fesse qui se termine en ce moment...

Pour peu qu'ils aient perdu et que la société ai demandé de faire tomber la tête du testeur ou du grand chef, il en faudrai pas plus pour qu'une équipe soudé donne sa démission pour accompagner le malheureux.

----------


## Shazam@dn

> Je sais pas si c'est une blague ou pas, mais moi ça me rappel qu'ils ont un procès au fesse qui se termine en ce moment...
> 
> Pour peu qu'ils aient perdu et que la société ai demandé de faire tomber la tête du testeur ou du grand chef, il en faudrai pas plus pour qu'une équipe soudé donne sa démission pour accompagner le malheureux.


Heya,

J'ai pas du tout suivi cette histoire, t'aurai un lien que je m'instruise par chance ?

Merki.

----------


## moutaine

> Je sais pas si c'est une blague ou pas, mais moi ça me rappel qu'ils ont un procès au fesse qui se termine en ce moment...
> 
> Pour peu qu'ils aient perdu et que la société ai demandé de faire tomber la tête du testeur ou du grand chef, il en faudrai pas plus pour qu'une équipe soudé donne sa démission pour accompagner le malheureux.


Oh purée l'été m'a fait oublier cette affaire. ::o: 

Si c'est ça alors la c'est même plus moche, c'est très moche. ::'(:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Bon, j'ai pas tout suivi. C'est quoi cette histoire de procès  ::huh::

----------


## Max_well

http://canardpc.com/news-47511-enque...ngereuses.html

Effectivement, le resultat c'était bien début septembre  ::O:

----------


## StrangeLove

> Je sais pas si c'est une blague ou pas, mais moi ça me rappel qu'ils ont un procès au fesse qui se termine en ce moment...
> 
> Pour peu qu'ils aient perdu et que la société ai demandé de faire tomber la tête du testeur ou du grand chef, il en faudrai pas plus pour qu'une équipe soudé donne sa démission pour accompagner le malheureux.


A part si le malheureux doit aller en prison, je ne vois pas pourquoi une boite serait obligée par la justice de se séparer d'un employé qui aurait merdé.

et pour ces histoires d'alim, je ne vois pas le bien fondé de l'action contre (feu) CPC.

----------


## Bidji

Casque, M Chat, vous pouvez pas nous rassurer un petit peu, vous qui êtes connectés ?
Les hypothèses qui commencent à germer font super peur, là...

Siouplé ! Je veux mon CPC ! Comment je vais faire moi, pour aller sur le trône, je vais quand même pas me mettre au sudoku ???

----------


## Altyki

Ouais mais là je ne pense pas que se soit lié, à moins de gros pots de vin, Heden devrait perdre son procès, il y a des preuves affligeantes quand même !



(Après je suis peut être trop naïf  ::unsure:: )

----------


## Bidji

> A part si le malheureux doit aller en prison, je ne vois pas pourquoi une boite serait obligée par la justice de se séparer d'un employé qui a merdé.


D'autant qu'il a pas merdé, sauf si dire la vérité devient un délit... ::O:

----------


## Nono

A part ça, ne me posez pas de questions, je ne suis au courant de rien, et je floode mon désarroi comme vous  ::unsure::

----------


## moutaine

On veut des explications car nos pauvres petits coeurs ne passeront pas la journée à ce train là. ::sad::

----------


## Marcel Pythagore

> Si c'est une blague je ne la trouve pas très drôle.
> Si c'est pas une blague je trouve ça moche.
> 
> Je lis le canard depuis le début et ça me ferait mal au coeur de voir la fin de mon canard préféré.


Ils n'est pas encore dit que CPC s'arretait, peut-etre qu'ils cherchent juste du personnel frais pour monter un projet en parallele... Ou alors c'est juste que l'equipe partie a Cologne ne peut pas revenir a temps pour le bouclage du prochain numero qui sort dans pile 1 semaine et donc ils cherchent du contenu en urgence...
Je suppute, je suppute mais tout de meme, faut arreter de hurler a la mort de CPC.  ::|:

----------


## moutaine

> Je suppute, je suppute mais tout de meme, faut arreter de hurler a la mort de CPC.


Désolé de faire parti de ces lecteurs qui sont là depuis le départ et qui s'inquiètent vachement (surtout quand on a eu une fois l'occasion de visiter la rédac grâce à O.Boulon justement) car pour les plus anciens canard PC c'est pas seulement CPC mais aussi une histoire qui remonte à bien plus loin dans le temps.

----------


## StrangeLove

> IOu alors c'est juste que l'equipe partie a Cologne ne peut pas revenir a temps pour le bouclage du prochain numero qui sort dans pile 1 semaine et donc ils cherchent du contenu en urgence...


Alors, bien que je n'ai pas encore reçu CPC 218....(oui M Noir, je ne suis pas content) Je crois comprendre que l'équipe a disparu...donc ils ne sont pas coincés...sont-ils otages d'Al-Qaeda au  Sahel? je ne pense pas non plus car leurs portraits seraient partout a la tv avec le total de leur jours de détention.

donc :
1- soit ils bluffent et c'est drole.
2 -soit ils veulent pas revenir et c'est pas drole.

je vote 1 car CPC aime la blague.

----------


## francou008

C'est à cause d'Alab, le texte qu'il a envoyé est trop bien du coup ils dépriment.

----------


## Altyki

On va dire que c'est ça...

----------


## Marcel Pythagore

> Désolé de faire parti de ces lecteurs qui sont là depuis le départ et qui s'inquiètent vachement (surtout quand on a eu une fois l'occasion de visiter la rédac grâce à O.Boulon justement) car pour les plus anciens canard PC c'est pas seulement CPC mais aussi une histoire qui remonte à bien plus loin dans le temps.


Je comprends ton desarroi, d'autant que les infos sur le sujet sont aussi maigres que le dossier Gamescom du dernier numero - Gamescom qui d'ailleurs s'est terminee le 21 aout donc ma theorie s'ecroule - mais il faut espoir garder pour effrayer ne pas les nouveaux lecteurs comme moi-meme.  ::huh::

----------


## Abaker

Étrange affaire effectivement, mais vu le peu d'information tout ce qu'on va dire n'est que spéculation même si certains éléments sont troublant. C'est vrai que comme tout le monde je n'ai pas envie que ce soit sérieux, le plus dur sera l'attente. ::sad:: 




> Je comprends ton desarroi, d'autant que les infos sur le sujet sont aussi maigres que le dossier Gamescom du dernier numero - Gamescom qui d'ailleurs s'est terminee le 21 aout donc ma theorie s'ecroule - mais il faut espoir garder *pour effrayer ne pas* les nouveaux lecteurs comme moi-meme.


Toi faut que tu révises ton yoda. :;):

----------


## deadraque

> Désolé de faire parti de ces lecteurs qui sont là depuis le départ et qui s'inquiètent vachement (surtout quand on a eu une fois l'occasion de visiter la rédac grâce à O.Boulon justement) car pour les plus anciens canard PC c'est pas seulement CPC mais aussi une histoire qui remonte à bien plus loin dans le temps.


Entièrement d'accord ca remonte a pweeee longtemps... je lisais encore des GEN4 et CU Amiga à cette époque la en même temps que Joystick, la d'où ont vient. Je ne m'inquiète pas vraiment pour CPC mais si les anciens partent pour être remplacer j'ai peur que ca change pas mal de chose. Quand je voyais par exemple les test de joystick qui ont suivi complétement bidon et manipulé par EA et autres. beh oui ont s'inquiète quoi. Please rassurer nous....

----------


## Afgha

Quel stress épouvantable, en effet.

Le seul truc qui me "rassure" est le fait qu'ils recrutent autant de gens (dont un Couly bis).
S'ils affrontent une démission collective, à pallier dans l'urgence, je doute assez fort (vu l'historique des fondateurs), qu'ils accepteraient de brader l'esprit CPC par des CDD recruté à l'arrache. D'où l'idée d'un hypothétique fake.

Ce n'est qu'une maigre consolation, mais peut-être l'ombre d'un soupçon de zeste d'espoir.

Si ça continue, ils vont se retrouver avec un apéro-sitting devant leurs bureaux assez vite.

----------


## Xùn

Meh, il plane un vent d’incertitudes par ici. En tout cas vous êtes 2 ans en avance, la fin du monde c'est pour 2012.

----------


## Abaker

> Quel stress épouvantable, en effet.
> Si ça continue, ils vont se retrouver avec un apéro-sitting devant leurs bureaux assez vite.


Je suis assez d'accord avec ça, j'y pensais en fait. En cas de fake faut penser au Coca zéro pour apaiser le boulon.

----------


## Ashraam

En tout cas, le thread ne désemplit pas. Rien que cela doit leur donner du baume au coeur (si ce n'est pas un fake) ou alors les faire bien marrer (si c'en est un ^^').

Wait & see...

----------


## olih

Il n'y avait pas aussi en projet l'idée d'augmenter le nombre de pages du mag à 96 ?

----------


## atrepaul

> si les anciens partent pour être remplacer j'ai peur que ca change pas mal de chose.


En meme temps, ca fait des années que les anciens partent les uns apres les autres.
Parmi ceux du numéro 1 de CPC, venant de joy, combien sont encore présents ?

----------


## Dagon

Je savais bien qu'après l'annonce de la sortie de Duke Nukem Forever, l'équilibre du monde serait à jamais bouleversé  ::mellow::

----------


## Paco

Bon, CV et papiers envoyés, j'aurais peut être pas du y passer la nuit.  ::zzz::

----------


## Elian

Oh putain nan mais c'est quoi cette blague  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme871

> E
> Parmi ceux du numéro 1 de CPC, venant de joy, combien sont encore présent ?


Bha y'a  Cooly, Ackboo, Fish, Yvan le Fou, Casque qui apparaissent plus ou moins régulièrement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je ne sais pas si c'est une blague ou pas mais y a quand même un truc bien incohérent. 
> 
> Lancer une grosse pierre dans la mare au canards sans explications, c'est toujours amusant pour voir les torrents de larmes qui en découlent. Mais venir ensuite s'étonner et sanctionner le flood qu'on a soit même généré avec son troll (ou non) de qualité, ça reste moyen.



 ::|: 

Pas mieux.
Surtout qu'il ne me reste que deux points.
Je suppute Mr CHat de se servir de ce topic pour me coller des points en vengeance des backstab que j'ai pu lui coller sur TF2...

----------


## Dulgan

> Si ça continue, ils vont se retrouver avec un apéro-sitting devant leurs bureaux assez vite.


C'est peut être ce qu'ils veulent  ::wub:: 

Bon, sinon tout ça me rappelle bizarrement l'époque ou j'étais abonné à Joystiqueuh, et puis du jour au lendemain, je retrouvais plus le sel qui m'avais tant plu la première fois que je l'ai acheté lu.

Puis j'ai dit tant pis, je me désabonne, je lirais pas et j'étudierai en jouant aux jeux vidéo que le marketing m'impose...

Et puis j'ai un coupain (même un ami) qui m'a dit tien, lis ça c'est sympa, je me suis dit ah oui, il me semble bien reconnaître l'écriture de certains  ::): , alors je m'abonne (ou je me fais abonner pour pas dépenser mes sous a moi, c'est bien ça, faut toujours dépenser les sous des autres au lieu des siens si ça leur plait) nowel avait enfin un sens por moi, la date anniversaire de mon réabonnement.

Et voila même pas un an que je suis abonné, et boom, soit tout le monde est parti, soit vous tombez dans le mauvais goût...

Sinon doc terabytool, je suis encore étudiant mais si tu as besoin d'un stagiaire programmeur qui se démerde pour monter du matos et qui adorerait dépenser les 20€ qu'il lui reste pour acheter "L'électronique pour les Nuls" et l'apprendre par cœur simplement par amour du Harwouaisre PC et de tous les HSHWCPC (c'est Allemand...).

Waah, ma fibre d'écriture vibrotte drôlement, certainement à cause de la profonde tristesse qui m'anime, car j'apprends la chute (probable) de deux communautés que j'aime...

----------


## StrangeLove

Le mieux serait des les bombarder de tests fake gratos....de quoi remplir CPC219 quoi. 

Soyons honnêtes, je préfére remplir moi meme mon CPC plutot que cela soit fait par des pigistes que je ne connais ni d'Eve ni d'Adam.

En plus c'est un nouveau business model fantastique les abonnés payent pour se faire livrer un mag auquel ils ont contribué gratuitement.

----------


## Dulgan

> En plus c'est un nouveau business model fantastique les abonnés payent pour se faire livrer un jeu auquel ils ont contribué gratuitement.


Un genre de wikipedia des tests du jeu vidéo en somme  :Gerbe:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le mieux serait des les bombarder de tests fake gratos....de quoi remplir CPC219 quoi.


LE 219 est déjà rempli hein.
Enfin s'il arrive vraiment le 15 évidemment...

----------


## atrepaul

> Parmi ceux du numéro 1 de CPC, venant de joy, combien sont encore présent ?


 



> Bha y'a Cooly, Ackboo, Fish, Yvan le Fou, Casque qui apparaissent plus ou moins régulièrement.


Effectivement ackboo, on a le plaisir de le lire assez souvent.
Pour les autres, ils écrivent de plus en plus rarement (feuillette la plupart des numéros depuis 2 ou 3 ans, bonne chance pour trouver des rédacteurs du numéro 1).

Ca fait longtemps que l'immense majorité des rédacteurs est constituée de petits nouveaux.
Mais plein d'entre eux sont tres talentueux, ne comprenez pas de travers ce que je veux dire.

----------


## Lezardo

> Je sais pas si c'est une blague ou pas, mais moi ça me rappel qu'ils ont un procès au fesse qui se termine en ce moment...
> 
> Pour peu qu'ils aient perdu et que la société ai demandé de faire tomber la tête du testeur ou du grand chef, il en faudrai pas plus pour qu'une équipe soudé donne sa démission pour accompagner le malheureux.


Et si c'était l'inverse et que la société en question était obligé de verser des millions de brouzoufs a CPC un. J'imagine la scène:
Casque noir sur son trône en or massif remuant sa main gauche équipé d'un sceptre incrusté de diamants 50 carats, la paume de la main droite posé sur le haut du crane de Grand maitre B assis ses pieds tel le fidèle compagnon de la bataille finale, et soudainement la magnifique chevelure rousse feu de Lord Casque Noir s'hérissa, le sceptre tendu vers le ciel annonça a son armé "Nous avons vaincu !!"   
Vive le roi !!! s'écrièrent l'armée CPC et dont un certain  Doc TB qui s'écroula au sol dans ce dernier effort vocale, le pauvre homme avait encore de grosse trace de la bataille un projectile de type alimation Heyden était venu se loger dans la partie droite de son cerveau.

----------


## Came Yon

Oh je suis ému  ::'(: 
Les forumeurs CPC à la recherche de la Laguna perdue !
C'est beau un tel élan de solidarité.

Mais en même temps on sait jamais, on envoie quand même un CV. Sur un malentendu on pourrait passer pour le nouveau Sébum.
Alab pigiste, test de 8 pages à venir comprenant 3 virgules et 2 points.
C'etst beau

----------


## Paco

> Oh je suis ému 
> Alab pigiste, test de 8 pages à venir comprenant 3 virgules et 2 points.
> C'etst beau


Ponctuation is sooo overated.  :;):

----------


## atrepaul

Threanor a posté ceci, hier :




> Bon mais finalement ils sont rentrés ou pas ? J'ai toujours pas de nouvelles moi je suis inquiet.


Ici :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...9&postcount=86


Ca ressemble a une grosse vanne, vu que Threanor a forcemment les numéros de portable de toute la rédaction, donc sil était vraiment inquiet il ne poserait pas la question sur le forum, il téléphonerai.

----------


## francou008

Threanor est aux US.

----------


## Sig le Troll

> Oh putain nan mais c'est quoi cette blague


Haha, on dirait que je t'ai fait venir ici. ^^



Sinon, comme tout le monde, je ne sais trop quoi en penser de cette news. On verra bien. :/

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ackboo effectivement, on a le plaisir de le lire assez souvent.
> Pour les autres, ils écrivent de plus en plus rarement (feuillette la plupart des numéros depuis 2 ou 3 ans, bonne chance pour trouver des rédacteurs du numéro 1).


ackboo (sans majuscule malheureux !) écrit régulièrement surtout depuis le départ de Gringo et la disparition de Thréanor (revenu depuis).
Fishbone fait des news de temps en temps, tout comme Bob Arctor.
Casque écrit pour le CPC hardware et dans la partie hardware de CPC.
Ivan nous fait des billets d'humeur depuis quelques numéros.

Les 3 anciens qui n'y participent plus du tout sont Gana, Monsieur Pomme de terre et Captain Ta Race.

Pour les nouveaux Gringo, Boulon et Thréanor sont là depuis un moment.

----------


## Narm

> Loin de moi l'idée de venir faire le charognard sur ce thread, mais la rédac était très vide ces derniers temps, j'invite également très sérieusement les candidats à un poste grassement rémunéré dans le hardware à envoyer leurs CV et lettres de motivation motivée à hardware prout c4n4rdpc.c0m. Voila.


Pour la partie Hardware, il y a une obligation géographique au contraire des postes de pigistes ?

----------


## Morgoth

> Entièrement d'accord ca remonte a pweeee longtemps... je lisais encore des GEN4 et CU Amiga à cette époque la en même temps que Joystick, la d'où ont vient. Je ne m'inquiète pas vraiment pour CPC mais si les anciens partent pour être remplacer j'ai peur que ca change pas mal de chose. Quand je voyais par exemple les test de joystick qui ont suivi complétement bidon et manipulé par EA et autres. beh oui ont s'inquiète quoi. Please rassurer nous....


HS/ Faut arrêter le délire. J'ai, dans ma collection, autant de joystick d'avant et d'après le changement d'équipe, et les tests sont restés excellents, parfois même plus sévères avec la nouvelle équipe. OK, à partir de 2006, ça a commencé à partir en sucette, puis Caf' est parti et là... j'ai arrêté. :D /HS.

----------


## jio

A mon avis tout ça n'est pas un fake. Ils nous avaient prévenus qu'ils avaient un projet énorme a mener en parallèle à CPC, et qui allait donc leur laisser moins de temps pour la rédac du mag'. Ça veut pas dire qu'ils arrêtent, ça veut dire qu'ils font autre chose en même temps (qui devrait nous plaire à mon avis) et qu'ils ont besoin d'un coup de main pendant ce temps là pour prendre en charge une partie de la rédaction des articles/news, mais je suis certain qu'ils veilleront à prendre des rédacteurs dans l'esprit du canard. 

Autre détail qui va dans ce sens : ils embauchent en CDD, donc pour une durée bien précise, le temps de mener à terme l'autre projet. 
Si des membres avaient quitté la rédac ils auraient embauché en CDI dans l'optique d'un réel remplacement, le CDI étant aussi plus flexible en début de contrat avec la période d'essai qui permet de de séparer de quelqu'un qui ne convient pas au poste...

----------


## banzai

> Et si c'était l'inverse et que la société en question était obligé de verser des millions de brouzoufs a CPC un. J'imagine la scène:
> Casque noir sur son trône en or massif remuant sa main gauche équipé d'un *sceptre incrusté de diamants 50 carats*, la paume de la main droite posé sur le haut du crane de Grand maitre B assis ses pieds tel le fidèle compagnon de la bataille finale, et soudainement la magnifique chevelure rousse feu de Lord Casque Noir s'hérissa, le sceptre tendu vers le ciel annonça a son armé "Nous avons vaincu !!"   
> Vive le roi !!! s'écrièrent l'armée CPC et dont un certain  Doc TB qui s'écroula au sol dans ce dernier effort vocale, le pauvre homme avait encore de grosse trace de la bataille un projectile de type alimation Heyden était venu se loger dans la partie droite de son cerveau.


tu as oublié de préciser qu'il faisait exactement 19,5 cm.

----------


## Pimûsu

Et en même temps, il leur faut bien des successeurs ! Alors que ça se renouvelle un peu avec des nouvelles têtes, ça ne me gène pas.

CPC Next génération, ça le fait aussi.

----------


## moutaine

> Et en même temps, il leur faut bien des successeurs ! Alors que ça se renouvelle un peu avec des nouvelles têtes, ça ne me gène pas.
> 
> CPC Next génération, ça le fait aussi.


Tu aurais pas des actions chez EA toi par hasard? :tired:

----------


## toufmag

ils ne préparent pas leur exposition avec les objets des années 80 ??

----------


## Arcadia94

Ce que j'en dit quand même, c'est que balancer une news comme celle-là et ne pas donner de news malgré les 9 pages de messages, c'est pas cool  ::|: 

Et comme dit plus haut, si en plus, les membres se mangent des points, c'est encore moins cool : on a donc le temps de réprimander les membres, mais pas de répondre à leurs interrogations ?

Ceci dit, si c'est un fake, il est juste énorme  :;):

----------


## Guest

Continuez à envoyer des candidatures, y en aura jamais assez.

----------


## Pimûsu

> Tu aurais pas des actions chez EA toi par hasard?


Il dit qu'il a plus de genoux  ::huh::

----------


## The Lurker

Bon ça me déplaît tout ça, je suis à deux doigts de faire caca dans les coins de désarrois.  :tired:

----------


## Guest

> Bon ça me déplaît tout ça, je suis à deux doigts de faire caca dans les coins de désarrois.


Envoie un cv plutôt. Pense à l'avenir.

----------


## MrBoutade

> Envoie un cv plutôt. Pense à l'avenir.

----------


## Texgroove

> Bon ça me déplaît tout ça, je suis à deux doigts de faire caca dans les coins de désarrois.


Je n'aurais pas dis mieux  ::sad:: 

 ::w00t:: 
Hey, mais c'est peut être pour un canard console ... bon j'arrive à peine à y croire en le disant mais c'est normale je suis pas dans une bonne passe en ce moment  ::|:

----------


## P'titdop

> Je n'aurais pas dis mieux 
> 
> 
> Hey, mais c'est peut être pour un canard console ... bon j'arrive à peine à y croire en le disant mais c'est normale je suis pas dans une bonne passe en ce moment


Si je me rappelle bien l'attitude de la rédac après le dernier Canard Console c'était "plus jamais ça", non ?

----------


## davelin

Je dis fake: le ton de la news de Chat... je sais pas, je le sens pas (1). C'est vrai qu'il y a le procès, dont le jugement doit être rendu vers le 15, je crois. Donc il n'auraient pas de raison de flipper (2). Gaspoture!

(1) j'attends le mail pour flooding avec "et là, tu les sens, les 6 points?"

(2) Grand Maître B a-t-il un avis sur la question, en passant?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Si je me rappelle bien l'attitude de la rédac après le dernier Canard Console c'était "plus jamais ça", non ?


C'est dommage, Oni² écrit aussi bien qu'il mixe.

----------


## Pimûsu

> Je dis fake: le ton de la news de Chat... je sais pas, je le sens pas (1). C'est vrai qu'il y a le procès, dont le jugement doit être rendu vers le 15, je crois. Donc il n'auraient pas de raison de flipper (2). Gaspoture!
> 
> (1) j'attends le mail pour flooding avec "et là, tu les sens, les 6 points?"
> 
> (2) *Grand Dauphin sauveur de l'humanité devant l'éternel*


fixed  :B):

----------


## P'titdop

> C'est dommage, Oni² écrit aussi bien qu'il mixe.


C'est peut-être le problème.  :^_^:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ta tentative de me faire passer pour un troll ne marchera jamais.  :Cigare:

----------


## Guest

Le problème de Canard Console c'est qu'il n'y avait qu'un semblant d'organisation. Ca, et le fait que vous n'ayez pas tous envoyé vos CVs. Evitons-nous un second écueil.

----------


## Pimûsu

Moi je dis ils vont revendre l'annuaire des CV à monster, c'est malin, et en plus je n'avais pas vu le piège tout de suite !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> (2) Grand Maître B a-t-il un avis sur la question, en passant?


GMB en vacances jusqu'à mi-septembre, dixit Neo_13 dans le topic des Canards et la loi.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Le problème de Canard Console c'est qu'il n'y avait qu'un semblant d'organisation. Ca, et le fait que vous n'ayez pas tous envoyé vos CVs. Evitons-nous un second écueil.


CanardElectro, avec Live 8 en test et l'APC-40 en Hardware.  :B):

----------


## Docjones

Si c'est un coup monté ça sera le plus beau et le plus gonzo des rabbit hole que j'ai jamais vu. 

Mais en même temps j'espère qu'ils recrutent pour de vrai, histoire d'avoir une chance.

----------


## Guest

> CanardElectro, avec Live 8 en test et l'APC-40 en Hardware.


Ca serait un peu en retard sur son temps, quand même... Y a Reason 5 qui vient de sortir par contre.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h54 ----------




> Si c'est un coup monté ça sera le plus beau et le plus gonzo des rabbit hole que j'ai jamais vu. 
> 
> Mais en même temps j'espère qu'ils recrutent pour de vrai, histoire d'avoir une chance.


Si je postule personne a de chance.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Ca serait un peu en retard sur son temps, quand même... Y a Reason 5 qui vient de sortir par contre.


Ah ouais carrément mais tu sais je me contente de peu.

----------


## TheToune

Je ne peu pas postuler pour écrire pour cpc, ça serait de la concurrence déloyale pour le reste des magazines mondiaux !

Vous voyez le succès d'Internet ? C'est parce que j'y poste des trucs !  :B):

----------


## AgentDerf

Moi je sens bien le trip alcoolique à la *Bukowski* (surtout qu'apparemment ils ont découvert l'auteur il y a pas longtemps).

O. Boulon à son retour ressemblera surement à ça :



Ca m'était arrivé avec un pote on c'était fait une virée en espagne en mode roule libre et rencontre louche dans les bars. C'est à vivre une fois dans sa vie (sans allez aussi loin que Buk.).

----------


## Dagon

> MAIS VOUS ETES COMPLETEMENT DEBILE ???





> Oh pourquoi j'ai pris des points pour flood ?


  :haha:

----------


## francou008



----------


## Ewen

> Nique ta mère.
> C'est parce que j'ai dit la vérité


Cette fois tu demanderas pas pourquoi t'as pris des points...

----------


## Dagon

> Nique ta mère.
> C'est parce que j'ai dit la vérité


C'est un plaisir de t'avoir connu. :Emo:

----------


## Voldain

> http://www.badmovies.org/movies/ghos...hostsmars8.jpg


Le Uzi chromé  ::XD::

----------


## The Lurker

> C'est un plaisir de t'avoir connu.


Même pas.  ::siffle::

----------


## xaka

Très cher Monsieur Chat, 
en tant que lecteur de votre magazine depuis un temps indéterminé, c'est avec une grande déception que je me dois de ne pas donner suite à votre offre d'emploi au sein de la rédaction de Canard PC. En effet si l'opportunité d'être parti prenante à l'aventure CPC m'attire au plu haut point je n'ai, je crains, pas les compétences requises pour vous être utile en ce rôle.

En revanche, s'il s'avérait que certains membres de la rédactions fussent toujours manquants, je vous offre mes service pour composer une équipe pour aller les chercher où qu'ils se trouvent.

Fort de ma maîtrise de l'allemand acquise de haute lutte à Castle Wolfenstein et au fil l'heures passées sur une version non localisée de Anno 1604, j'ai démontré mes capacités à oeuvrer au sein d'une équipe dans les conditions les plus difficiles au cours de nombreuses opérations menées avec ma T34M Counterstrike depuis 2002 ; je connais, grâce à une pratique assidue de Thief 3 et de Splinter Cell Double Agent, toutes les techniques -- modernes ou non -- d'infiltration en milieu hostile.

Du point de vue expérience de direction, j'ai été chef de guilde sur Star Wars Galaxies pendant deux semaines et j'ai achevé la campagne de Fallout Tactics à plusieurs reprises.

En espérant avoir de vos nouvelles dans un avenir proche, 
Cordialement, 

-- 
Colonnel Hannibal Smith.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Pour les points de flood, j'ai ma théorie : ceux qui en ont pris font partie du complot. Peut-être ont-ils même été payés en éditions collector Civ5.
Ou sinon, les modos foutent des points pour rigoler parce que, malgré tout, on n'est pas dans la vraie vie mais sur un forum et que prendre six points de flood c'est toujours moins grave que de perdre deux euros dans la rue.

----------


## Arcadia94

> Très cher Monsieur Chat, 
> en tant que lecteur de votre magazine depuis un temps indéterminé, c'est avec une grande déception que je me dois de ne pas donner suite à votre offre d'emploi au sein de la rédaction de Canard PC. En effet si l'opportunité d'être parti prenante à l'aventure CPC m'attire au plu haut point je n'ai, je crains, pas les compétences requises pour vous être utile en ce rôle.
> 
> En revanche, s'il s'avérait que certains membres de la rédactions fussent toujours manquants, je vous offre mes service pour composer une équipe pour aller les chercher où qu'ils se trouvent.
> 
> Fort de ma maîtrise de l'allemand acquise de haute lutte à Castle Wolfenstein et au fil l'heures passées sur une version non localisée de Anno 1604, j'ai démontré mes capacités à oeuvrer au sein d'une équipe dans les conditions les plus difficiles au cours de nombreuses opérations menées avec ma T34M Counterstrike depuis 2002 ; je connais, grâce à une pratique assidue de Thief 3 et de Splinter Cell Double Agent, toutes les techniques -- modernes ou non -- d'infiltration en milieu hostile.
> 
> Du point de vue expérience de direction, j'ai été chef de guilde sur Star Wars Galaxies pendant deux semaines et j'ai achevé la campagne de Fallout Tactics à plusieurs reprises.
> 
> ...


Je suis fan  ::wub::

----------


## Alab

> C'est à cause d'Alab, le texte qu'il a envoyé est trop bien du coup ils dépriment.


Moi au moins, j'ai envoyé un test marrant d'un jeu qu'ils n'avaient pas testé !

----------


## XWolverine

Bah, on aura bientôt le fin mot de l'histoire ... dans 30 minutes, exactement.

----------


## francou008

> Moi au moins, j'ai envoyé un test marrant d'un jeu qu'ils n'avaient pas testé !

----------


## Psycho10

> Bah, on aura bientôt le fin mot de l'histoire ... dans 30 minutes, exactement.


Et pourquoi à 15h ?  ::huh:: 

Sinon, 10 pages que je me tape leur délire, et franchement, c'est comme CPC218, c'est tellement délirant que c'en est flippant  ::O:

----------


## Paco

> Bah, on aura bientôt le fin mot de l'histoire ... dans 30 minutes, exactement.


Comment ça ?  ::huh::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Plus que 30 minutes.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Plus que 30 minutes.


Ah  ::huh::

----------


## reveur81

Vous cherchez des pigistes (payés à la pige) ou des rédacteurs (au salaire mensuel) ?

----------


## Alab

> http://imgur.com/w1WGD.jpg


Tu rigoleras moins en le lisant dans le numéro 219 !  :B): 

Sinon plus que 30 minutes et on saura tout !!!

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Moi je prends les tickets resto.

----------


## Thalack

Il n'y à rien d'étonnant. 4 cdd, ils garderont le survivant aux termes de plusieurs bouclages. C'est comme ça que ça marché chez nous.

----------


## Psycho10

> Plus que 30 minutes.


Je crois que je viens de comprendre  ::(: 

cte blague  ::o:  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Came Yon

> Moi au moins, j'ai envoyé un test marrant d'un jeu qu'ils n'avaient pas testé !



S'il te plait Alab, on doit pas souvent te demander des trucs, mais si par malheur tu n'es pas recruté, tu voudras bien partager ta prose video ludique ?
Hein ? Pour la postérité ?

----------


## atrepaul

> Sinon plus que 30 minutes et on saura tout !!!


Il y en a qui ont l'air d'avoir des infos.

----------


## Alab

> S'il te plait Alab, on doit pas souvent te demander des trucs, mais si par malheur tu n'es pas recruté, tu voudras bien partager ta prose video ludique ?
> Hein ? Pour la postérité ?


Pour la postérité ok, mais alors faudra mettre le test en news.  :tired:

----------


## Lezardo

> Il n'y à rien d'étonnant. 4 cdd, ils garderont le survivant aux termes de plusieurs bouclages. C'est comme ça que ça marché chez nous.


Ah ouais et c'est qui "chez nous" ?

Sinon plus que 30 min ! Le temps a Zoulou de réajuster sa cravate et de monter devant le pupitre.

----------


## Alab

> Il y en a qui ont l'air d'avoir des infos.


Non.  ::P:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Alab, une vanne ça ne s'explique pas.

----------


## atrepaul

Ah ok, d'accord...
J'avais pas vu le lien...

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ouais, bon, si, en fait.  ::P:

----------


## kilfou

> Pour la postérité ok, mais alors faudra mettre le test en news.



Deal. Je fournis pas les caillous ni les tomates pourries par contre.

----------


## Alab

> Ouais, bon, si, en fait.


Ah bon bah j'ai enlevé le lien, trop tard. ^^

----------


## Psycho10

> Alab, une vanne ça ne s'explique pas.


Ct'à dire quand le canard moyen voit la même chose dans ton post que sur ton avatar, même n'étant pas un posteur assidu, ça devient assez facile de faire le lien  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Alab

> Ct'à dire quand le canard moyen voit la même chose dans ton post que sur ton avatar, même n'étant pas un posteur assidu, ça devient assez facile de faire le lien


Oui mais son avatar vient de la blague et pas l'inverse.  :;):

----------


## Dyce

> Ah bon bah j'ai enlevé le lien, trop tard. ^^


Trop rapide, pas eu le temps de cliquer sur le lien  ::|:

----------


## Alab

Allez voir dans nos us et coutumes vous comprendrez.  :;):  

(c'était ça le lien, je le remets parce que sinon les gens qui connaissent pas vont se sentir exclus, ou croire qu'on les manipule)

----------


## Dagon

> Trop rapide, pas eu le temps de cliquer sur le lien


Je l'ai vu  :B):

----------


## xaka

> Je l'ai vu


Tu veux un pin's ?

----------


## Psycho10

> Allez voir dans nos us et coutumes vous comprendrez.  
> 
> (c'était ça le lien, je le remets parce que sinon les gens qui connaissent pas vont se sentir exclus, ou croire qu'on les manipule)


En même temps, les gens (moi le premier) ça fait un peu 11 pages plus un numéro de canard pc que j'ai l'impression qu'on se fait manipuler  ::rolleyes:: 

J'avais pas pu suivre le topic valve, portal, les messages cachés, mais là, cpc, je dis bravo les mecs, enfin la preuve s'il en fallait une que les abos 2ans que j'ai pris depuis 2006 étaient pas pour des tocards  ::P:

----------


## Medjes

> Alab, une vanne ça ne s'explique pas.


Faux: C'est une de mes spécialités.

Ayant donné naissance à :www.jexplique les blagues.com par je sais plus qui, je veux pas creuser dans les profondeurs du thread à B0b0

Sinon, parait que dans 30 minutes...

----------


## Dyce

Bon, j'ai beau connaitre le principe des 30 mns....je suis très con parce que je vois pas où ca mene tout ca !!!!

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Oui mais son avatar vient de la blague et pas l'inverse.


Carrément, je l'avais fait pour les tags de la campagne L4D de Zoulou.

----------


## titi3

> Faux: C'est une de mes spécialités.
> 
> Ayant donné naissance à : http://www.------------------------/par je sais plus qui, je veux pas creuser dans les profondeurs du thread à B0b0
> 
> Sinon, parait que dans 30 minutes...


Non, 1, les 30 c'était y a 29 minutes  :^_^:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Awai t'as pas compris en fait.  ::P:

----------


## Alab

> Carrément, je l'avais fait pour les tags de la campagne L4D de Zoulou.


Oui je me souviens.  ::):

----------


## Guest

Non, non, c'est bien dans 30 minutes. Ceux qui veulent un cours d'écriture d'ici là, n'hésitez pas à demander, je suis pour l'égalité des chances.

----------


## LaVaBo

Je voulais signaler à la rédac que s'ils n'ont besoin de rien, engagez-moi, c'est pile ce que je fais le mieux.

----------


## Thalack

> Ah ouais et c'est qui "chez nous" ?
> 
> Sinon plus que 30 min ! Le temps a Zoulou de réajuster sa cravate et de monter devant le pupitre.


Je bosse dans la presse aussi. Les méthodes de recrutement sont particulières.

----------


## titi3

> Awai t'as pas compris en fait.


Si si c'est pour voir ceux qui suivent  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je bosse dans la presse aussi. Les méthodes de recrutement sont particulières.


Ha ouai, t'as encore mal au cul ?

----------


## Dyce

Il devait se passer quelque chose alors vers 15 H  ::huh::   :mecqu'ariencomprisdel'affaire:

----------


## xaka

Non, c'est dans 30 min.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Ce qui est bien avec vous les gars, c'est que vous partez tellement en vrille que les gars de la rédac' ont tout le temps de démonter et remonter la Tour Eiffel, alors c'est pas ce p'tit buzz qui va leur poser problème.  ::):

----------


## Bouyi

> Je bosse dans la presse aussi. Les méthodes de recrutement sont particulières.


Ah, première nouvelle, parce que perso à part un essai d'article y'avait que du classique.

----------


## Psycho10

> Ce qui est bien avec vous les gars, c'est que vous partez tellement en vrille que les gars de la rédac' ont tout le temps de démonter et remonter la Tour Eiffel, alors c'est pas ce p'tit buzz qui va leur poser problème.


Je te préviens mon cher !



J'aime profondément ce commentaire  ::o:

----------


## Crazy

CPC de toute façon, avant c'était pas mieux !
 ::):

----------


## Thalack

> Ah, première nouvelle, parce que perso à part un essai d'article y'avait que du classique.


Faut tenir sur la longueur aussi. Les papiers de dernière minute, les bouclage de nuit, et les nuits à la rédaction  où on pionce sous le bureau..  ::wub::

----------


## Medjes

Bon test grandeur nature de la présence ou non des gens: reouvrons le topicàbobo dans "Toutourien"

---------- Post ajouté à 15h20 ----------




> et les nuits à la rédaction  où on pince sous le bureau..


Euh....tu pinces *QUI* et surtout *QUOI*  sous le bureau ?

----------


## Bouyi

> Faut tenir sur la longueur aussi. Les papiers de dernière minute, les bouclage de nuit, et les nuits à la rédaction où on pionce sous le bureau..


Oui, mais ça tu peux pas le savoir avant d'avoir engagé le gars (à l'essai, forcément, mais comme partout). En tout cas j'ai jamais vu de différences flagrantes avec une embauche classique.

----------


## xaka

> Euh....tu pinces *QUI* et surtout *QUOI*  sous le bureau ?


Moi je vote les vieux chewing gums laissés là par ses innombrables prédécesseurs.

----------


## Grrudu

Faut que je cague.

----------


## MrPapillon

Hey yo m****f*****rs, don't f******** f****** with me.

----------


## Thalack

> Moi je vote les vieux chewing gums laissés là par ses innombrables prédécesseurs.


J'ai corrigé  :tired: 

Sinon, ils avaient usé 12 collègues en trois ans  :;):  Mais c'est HS. Bon courage aux futurs pigistes  ::P:

----------


## Pangloss

Voila ce que ça m'inspire : 



Sinon on est payé en plus de pouvoir mépriser les grouilleux du forum?  ::ninja::

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Je te préviens mon cher !
> 
> 
> 
> J'aime profondément ce commentaire


Attention, derrière toi, Boulon !

---------- Post ajouté à 15h37 ----------

En tout cas, Casque n'a pas disparu.

----------


## Psycho10

> Attention, derrière toi, Boulon !
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 15h37 ----------
> 
> En tout cas, Casque n'a pas disparu.


A mon avis, Casque vient vérifier l'avancement de leur plan machiavélique de conquête du monde  :tired:

----------


## Nyzeo



----------


## Paco

Bon la news a changé ... J'espère que ce n'était pas un un fake, je l'aurais très mauvaise ...

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Non. La news n'a pas changé. Tu n'espères pas que c'était un fake, tu ne l'auras pas très mauvaise.

----------


## ZePostman

La news a changé.  :tired: 
Toujours autant d'interrogation. ::O: 
Que de suspens  ::|:

----------


## Paco

> Non. La news n'a pas changé. Tu n'espères pas que c'était un fake, tu ne l'auras pas très mauvaise.


The job is a lie !!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho10

Vu le ton de la niouze modifiée, ça me fait en effet pencher vers la théorie "on a besoin de pigistes le temps qu'on finisse notre projet secret des années 80" ::):

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Nous fermons le topic !
Nous avons trouvé nos intérimaires.

Merci beaucoup pour votre participation, nous tenterons de vous répondre individuellement une fois que la situation sera revenue à la normale.

Dans tous les cas pas d'inquiétude pour nous !
Tout va très bien.
Très bien.
Bien.

----------

